# Video of illegal street racing results in arrest



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Video of illegal street racing results in arrest of 
Johnson City dentist, felony charges*
Published 12/13/2006 By RAIN SMITH​
BLUFF CITY - Police have charged a 38-year-old Johnson City dentist with street racing and felony reckless endangerment.

According to the Bluff City Police Department, Byron Keith Elliott was served a warrant on Monday, arrested and then posted bail. The Piney Flats resident is a dentist at New South Endodontics, 122 E. Watauga Ave., Johnson City. 

Police say calls from concerned residents on Dec. 3 sparked the charges against Elliott. Two cars were reported racing on Mountain View Drive, located on the back side of the Tri-County Industrial Park. When Sgt. Shannon Winters arrived at the scene, he was able to locate only one of the vehicles, a Pontiac GTO driven by Ian Ross, 20, of Kingsport. 

Police said Ross, who is an East Tennessee State University student, made an unsuccessful attempt to flee.

"It wasn't too far of a chase," said Sgt. Shannon Winters. "He backed into a parking lot and hid in the employee parking of Home Shopping Network."

Along with street racing and felony reckless endangerment, Ross is charged with speeding and avoiding arrest. 

As for Elliott, if not for modern technology - and perhaps some overexuberance on the part of Ross - he likely would not be facing charges. 

"There was evidence found in (Ross') vehicle to support arresting (Elliott)," Winters said. "A videotape was found of them out there racing (around the industrial park)."

With the evidence Bluff City police obtained a warrant for Elliott's arrest, which occurred more than a week after the incident. Winters said Elliott was driving a Mercedes when the offenses occurred. 

Both Elliott and Ross have Jan. 10 hearings in Bristol Tennessee General Sessions Court.

Winters reports street racing as nothing new to Bluff City police. However, he said it's typically a problem during Bristol Dragway's Street Fight series, which offers street-legal drag racing and autocross opportunities to the general public, using their own vehicles.

"We see it a lot in the summer with the Street Fights they have," Winters said. "Sometimes they get a little carried away once they come back down in our area."


----------



## BaadGoat2006 (Sep 23, 2006)

05GTO said:


> *Video of illegal street racing results in arrest of
> Johnson City dentist, felony charges*
> Published 12/13/2006 By RAIN SMITH​
> BLUFF CITY - Police have charged a 38-year-old Johnson City dentist with street racing and felony reckless endangerment.
> ...


That sucks, not too far from me. There are a few guys on a local f body board that may have heard something about this.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

I hope this doesn't mean that the Goat was filming the "rearend"
of a Mercedes in a run. What was it an AMG or something?


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

the sad thing is most mercedes are automatic...


----------

